
Announcing Kata Containers 1.0 - yarapavan
https://katacontainers.io/posts/kata-containers-first-release/
======
yarapavan
Kata Containers is a novel implementation of a lightweight virtual machine
that seamlessly integrates within the container ecosystem. Kata Containers are
as light and fast as containers and integrate with the container management
layers—including popular orchestration tools such as Docker and Kubernetes
(k8s)—while also delivering the security advantages of VMs.

The Kata Containers project has six components: Agent, Runtime, Proxy, Shim,
Kernel and packaging of QEMU 2.9. It is designed to be architecture agnostic,
run on multiple hypervisors and be compatible with the OCI specification for
Docker containers and CRI for Kubernetes.

Kata Containers combines technology from Intel® Clear Containers and Hyper
runV. The code is hosted on Github under the Apache 2 license and the project
is managed by the OpenStack Foundation.

GitHub repo: [https://github.com/kata-containers](https://github.com/kata-
containers)

~~~
rhencke
This actually looks really slick. Do you have more information on how this
works under the hood? I found
[https://katacontainers.io/media/uploads/katacontainers/uploa...](https://katacontainers.io/media/uploads/katacontainers/uploads/katacontainers/kata-
containers-1pager.pdf) but it is a little light on details.

For example, memory and storage - with a traditional VM solution, you must
allocate the desired memory and storage at the time of VM creation. With a
traditional container solution, the container uses only what it needs. Where
does Kata fall on this line?

